# iPod Touch iOS upgrade concern



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question as the iPod is not technically a computer, but i'll ask anyway.

I've read of a number of people who upgraded their iPod touch 1st Gen to iOS 3.1.3 and, in the process, lost their volume control slider. I'm currently running iOS 3.0 and everything works fine. Should I be concerned about this? 

I just read the list of improvements from 3.0 to 3.1.3 and it seems like it would be good to upgrade, but I don't want lost the volume slider. Also, people experiencing this problem have said it's either very difficult (read: a pain in the ***) or impossible to downgrade the iOS after going to 3.1.3, hence my cautiousness.

Any thoughts are more than welcome. Thanks in advance, Gabe


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You can turn off and turn on with push POWER BUTTON + on the screen single button together and turn on. It will go back factory setting.
Than try to update again.


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Just to be clear, I myself am not experiencing this or any other problems. I'm just concerned about this potential issue and was wondering if anyone else had heard of it or had experienced it themselves.

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I have not heard of this issue, so I don't know anything about it. Which volume slider got lost?


----------

